# Changer les icônes par défaut



## pentaracing (27 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Voilà je vous explique, je souhaiterais modifier l'icône par défaut lors des branchement des disques dur externe, clé usb. Mais également des icônes dans le Dock comme celui du Finder. 

D' avance merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2007)

Et zhou direction forum cusstomisation 
TU peux faire une recherche
On te diras CandyBar et Litelcon


----------



## pentaracing (27 Novembre 2007)

Ah dsl si je n'ai pas posté au bon endroit mais je ne veut pas passer par un logiciel je veut y accéder directement par les dossiers système. Un peu comme dans /bibliothèque/CoreServices et ensuite afficher le contenue du paquet. Je ne sais pas si j'ai été clair


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2007)

Bon si tu veux pas passer par un petit logiciel comme litelcon qui est vraiment bien et gratuit, tu peux faire ça à mano.... 
Va voir ce tuto 
ps: Pour les disques externes, la manipe pomme+C / pomme+V (tu comprendras en lisant le fil ), marche aussi


----------



## pentaracing (27 Novembre 2007)

Oui je sais que le soft est gratuit et bien je l'utilise aussi mais j'aurais aimé savoir le faire sans le soft. Merci beaucoup pour le tuto et désolé de ne pas avoir posté au bon endroit.


----------

